# Alt History / SF and Fantasy Model railroads?



## jlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there any crossover between science fiction Fantasy genres, and Model Railroading? 

I'm particularly hopeful that there might have been some work done in China Mieville's Bas Lag world. Perdido Street Station and Iron Council both would lend themselves to some incredible modeling...

Also, the new Disk world novel is supposed to introduce steam engines to the continuity. Seems like Discworld and Model Railroading would be like peanut butter and chocolate.

are there any companies that do any kind of SF modeling? Aftermarket modding?


----------

